# لو جدع طلع صورة البنت من بين الورد !



## Boutros Popos (14 يوليو 2009)

الحكايه سهله بس محتاجه شويه تركيز
وانت هتلاقى صوره البنت بين الورد​


----------



## The White Knight (14 يوليو 2009)

ياما إلحقيني
هههههههه
إيه الجمال ده !!!!
ميرسي يا بطرس علي الخضة دي
دا انا عيني طلعت في الصورة بدور علي البنت


----------



## Boutros Popos (14 يوليو 2009)

تعيش و تاخد غيرها :34ef:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه

جميله يا بطرس

ميررسى ليك على المقلب 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (14 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه
بسم الصليب ماشى يا بطرس كدة برضه تخضنا ههههههه
ربنا يباركك و شكرا على المقلب


----------



## dodoz (14 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*ماشى ماشى *
*يا بطرس*
*بس قولى هى ديه بنت فعلا ولا مشروع بنت وفشل*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

قرد جميل يا بطرس

هههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 يوليو 2009)

بسيطة يا بطرس بقى كدة دنا كنت مت من الخوف
ههههههه


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (14 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه ميرسي ع المقلب وع السكتة القلبية كمان ...


ربنا يبارك حياتك ...​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2009)

ايه حكاية المقالب دى معايا تالت مقلب من نفس النوع انا خلاص مش نفعة بصلة دلوقى هههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسمحك ميرسى على الخضة


----------



## Boutros Popos (15 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى لمروركم 
وتعيشوا وتخدوا غيرها :34ef:
وياريت محدش يزعل منى يعنى ممكن يدايق شويه و خلاص :34ef:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه

لالا عنوااااااان الموضوع غلط 

المفروض طلع العفريت بين الورد ههههههه

ثانكس يافندم​


----------

